# [2011 ] Pet Friendly Resorts within RCI



## Debbie Ann (Oct 7, 2011)

hi all,

debbie ann here in connecticut, have not received rci booklet yet.  have rec'd wyndham's already.

it will be my first.  i'm interested in seeing how many pet friendly resports in rci. and how many points they charge for long weekends.

i still enjoy getting books.....call me old fashioned....lol


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Oct 8, 2011)

Debbie Ann,

Welcome to TUG, as a Moderator, I noticed that you are relatively new to posting within the forums. You will or should get more results regarding your interest by the creation of this new thread.

You originally posted on the tail end of a thread entitled:

New RCI Book that was created in January of 2008.

Your posting (which is now the number one posting in this new thread) would have been number 49 in the previous thread had it been left where it was entered. 

Because of where you originally chose to post your question, it is likely that not many TUGGERS would have seen it and responded directly to your question about Pet Friendly Resorts.

That is why a new thread was created with the current title and why your specific posting is now showing as the Number 1 post in the new Thread.

Hope this helps.

In case you decide to go back to the original thread entitled: New RCI Book you can use the open link provided abovat thread or in case someone else is interested in re-reading the dated information here is a direct link:

Thanks for joining us here at TUG and good luck with getting the information you are looking for.

If I can find it soon, I will provide some input for you myself.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Oct 8, 2011)

Well that did not take as long as I expected.

RCI updates its Directory of Reorts on-line so the latest and greatest information is readily available to you and others at the RCI website.

Here is a direct link to the list of RCI Pet Friendly Resorts:

List of RCI Affiliated Resorts that Permit Pets

Once you have narrowed down the area where you want to vacation, I recommend that your openly mention any resort that you might be interested in actually using.

By doing that, maybe another TUGGER will come by and share their experience with you.


----------



## ginah777 (Nov 13, 2016)

*pets*

I went to the RCI link listed above and am wondering how to find the pet friendly resorts/timeshares.  Thank you.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 14, 2016)

This thread is 5 years old (it was brought out of mothballs by a spammer whose post has been removed) so the links may be out of date.


----------



## klpca (Nov 14, 2016)

Yep - the link is broken. You can easily find the information if you go to the resort directory and search "pets allowed" in the keyword box located just below the map.

FYI - this list seems to be inaccurate. There are resorts on the list that clearly state that animals are not permitted. Best to call.


----------

